# MySQL Error bei Item / Questabfrage



## Milzer (22. November 2008)

Bekomme seit einiger Zeit bei Abfragen folgenden Fehler:

MDB2 Error: connect failed

User Info
connect: [Error message: unable to establish a connection]
[Native code: 0]


Backtrace:
18: (0)                       Buffed_Db::ErrorHandler(MDB2_Error)
17: PEAR.php(901)             call_user_func(array, MDB2_Error)
16: MDB2.php(973)             PEAR_Error->PEAR_Error("MDB2 Error", -24, 16, array, "connect: [")
15: PEAR.php(563)             MDB2_Error->MDB2_Error(-24, 16, array, "connect: [")
14: MDB2.php(1442)            PEAR->raiseError(NULL, -24, NULL, NULL, "connect: [", "MDB2_Error", TRUE)
13: mysql.php(442)            MDB2_Driver_Common->raiseError(-24, NULL, NULL, "unable to ", "connect")
12: MDB2.php(1735)            MDB2_Driver_mysql->connect()
11: MDB2.php(2472)            MDB2_Driver_Common->getConnection()
10: Db.php(89)                MDB2_Driver_Common->exec("SET NAMES ")
 9: WOWDB.php(43)             Buffed_Db::getConnection("MDBwowdb")
 8: WOWDB.php(78)             Buffed_WOWDB::getMDB()
 7: Quest.php(14)             Buffed_WOWDB->__construct()
 6: QuestController.php(12)   Buffed_WOWDB_Quest->__construct(11658)
 5: Action.php(502)           Wowdb_QuestController->indexAction()
 4: Standard.php(293)         Zend_Controller_Action->dispatch("indexActio")
 3: Front.php(914)            Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http)
 2: bootstrap.php(183)        Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(51)             require_once("/var/www/m")

Weiss jemand woran das liegt? Hat sonst noch jemande den Fehle?


----------



## Floppy13 (22. November 2008)

Milzer schrieb:


> Weiss jemand woran das liegt? Hat sonst noch jemande den Fehle?



Mhm hab die Probleme auch seit Anfang des AddOns, woran das liegt weiß ich leider ned =( Vielleicht kommt ja gleich ein netter Buffed-Mitarbeiter und erklärt uns was da im moment schief läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lg Floppy


----------



## Biggus (22. November 2008)

Ich schätz mal die Sql-Datenbank die hinter der ganzen Item-Datenbank steckt ist überlastet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (23. November 2008)

Selber Fehler bei mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dertot (24. November 2008)

ich habe auch andauernd das problem von 10quests die ich nachschauen möchte habe ich bestimmt 8mal den fehler und suche dann halt woanders


----------



## Heavenstorms (24. November 2008)

bei mir kommt der fehler sogar wenn ich auf meine seite will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

MDB2 Error: connect failed

User Info
connect: [Error message: unable to establish a connection]
[Native code: 0]


Backtrace:
18: (0)                       Buffed_Db::ErrorHandler(MDB2_Error)
17: PEAR.php(901)             call_user_func(array, MDB2_Error)
16: MDB2.php(973)             PEAR_Error->PEAR_Error("MDB2 Error", -24, 16, array, "connect: [")
15: PEAR.php(563)             MDB2_Error->MDB2_Error(-24, 16, array, "connect: [")
14: MDB2.php(1442)            PEAR->raiseError(NULL, -24, NULL, NULL, "connect: [", "MDB2_Error", TRUE)
13: mysql.php(442)            MDB2_Driver_Common->raiseError(-24, NULL, NULL, "unable to ", "connect")
12: MDB2.php(1735)            MDB2_Driver_mysql->connect()
11: MDB2.php(2472)            MDB2_Driver_Common->getConnection()
10: Db.php(89)                MDB2_Driver_Common->exec("SET NAMES ")
 9: WOWDB.php(43)             Buffed_Db::getConnection("MDBwowdb")
 8: WoW.php(215)              Buffed_WOWDB::getMDB()
 7: Mybuffed.php(1438)        Buffed_CharDB_WoW->getCharInfo(array)
 6: Mybuffed.php(437)         Buffed_Controller_Action_Mybuffed->getCharacters("'130502'")
 5: Mybuffed.php(265)         Buffed_Controller_Action_Mybuffed->getRightContent()
 4: Standard.php(269)         Buffed_Controller_Action_Mybuffed->__construct(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http, array)
 3: Front.php(914)            Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http)
 2: bootstrap.php(183)        Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(51)             require_once("/var/www/m")


----------



## henrikdeluxe (24. November 2008)

ich denke es reicht nun mit den geposteten Fehlermedlungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das it ganz offensichtlich ein serverseitiges Problem.


die Optionen:
a) entweder arbeitet gerade jemand an der Produktivumgebung und hat einen Fehler gemacht
b) es gab einen Fehler bei einem Update von der Entwicklungsumgebung zu der Produktivumgebung 
c) der SQL-Server ist überlastet oder wurde falsch reconfiguriert


in jedem Fall wird der Fehler sicher bald weg sein ...


----------



## Matziismuss (24. November 2008)

ja bei mir ist das auch ein problem nur jetzt gehts etwas besser
 aber ich kann trotzdem die eingeblendeten maps nicht anschauen

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/wowdbmap.php?z=...;m=m&l=deDE
hier steht bei mir dan : MDB2 Error: no such database
aber das ist bei vielen quest so...


----------

